# Best bike builder in my area??



## Alpinist (Jul 27, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a top notch bike builder in Virginia or NC? Someone into weight weenie, high end components...
Cyfac carbon frameset (with post & bottle cages).
M5 brakes (w/M5's pad holders and Swiss Stop pads)
Record controls and derailiers
KMC X10 chain
KCNC cassette
Reynolds Ouzo Pro bars
Giant racing comp stem
Bikemessenger's Crostini 3.1 wheels with Race and Attack rubber & M2 QR's
Fizik Aliante CF seat
I already have the Time ASX cranks installed with the Time RXS Ti Carbon pedals. 

Looking for someone with the attention to detail that has heard of M5 brakes (no one in my area even has).

Alpinist


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

You could try Frank at Franks Cyclery. http://www.frankscyclery.com/ The guy is just plain good and he knows his stuff. Probably the best mechanic in the Triangle area.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*builders*

I'm not aware of any frame builders in NC or VA, but Serotta has a great network of shops that carry their custom frames in the area. Serotta is based in NY, but there aren't many well-known frame builders any closer. Spectrum Cycles is another well-respected builder based somewhere in Pennsylvania.


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

*Jack Kane custom bikes*

Just got back from Three Mountain Madness where I happened to see a really nice looking bike made by Kane. The owner told me it was built my Jack Kane, a bike builder here in North Carolina. I remembered reading this post and thought you would like to check him out at www.kanebikes.com.


----------

